# How old is too old for UCLA Screenwriting MFA?



## JJ in the Twin Cities (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm currently in the UCLA Professional Program for Screenwriting, and am debating whether I should apply for the the MFA program (for entrance in 2017).

I'm 45 and while I've heard that the MFA program seeks a diverse group of students, I'm wondering if in reality, it's more difficult for those of us in our 40s to actually get accepted. Would love to hear from other 40-somethings (or even older) that have applied to the UCLA Screenwriting MFA program. And also from anyone else that has been in the program -- are there many (any) students 40+?

Thanks!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 17, 2016)

I  remember when I lurked the last few years sporadically there have been quite a few members in their 40s who got into various programs. The average MFA age for film is close to 30 (I'll be 30 this year) so you're not significantly like out of that range.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 17, 2016)

It's never too old! But in regards to what age students are I don't know.


----------



## Bigedblue (Mar 17, 2016)

I got in this year and I am older than you. 

Nuff said.


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 17, 2016)

@Bigedblue I would have awarded multiple "winner" medals if I could have. Well said, sir.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 19, 2016)

You're never too old. Ever.
When I graduated from Chapman with my Master's, I noticed there was a lady who got her MA (can't remember which department) at the age of 80ish.
So if you want to go into school, you can. Your age does not matter.


----------

